# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Kā pareizi slēgt Board to driver 2M542

## CNCNewGay

Sveiki.
Šodien lasot CNCZONE uzgāju postu  un sāku šaubīties, vai esmu pareizi savienojis. Vienoju pēc video manuāli un pagaidām vis darbojas kā nākas, bet drošības pēc vērsīšos pēc padoma, lai pēc laika nenodeg kāda komponente. 
1. variants 
2. variants  

Board -HY-JK02-M 5-axis 
Driver 1 -2m542
Driver 2 -TB6530-T1-V1

TB6530-T1 - +5V pie +5VDC, pls-un dir- pie plates .

----------


## Texx

Jauks nikneims  ::

----------

